# 70s Combat Commander question



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Bought a new Satin Nickle Combat Commander in '72...I'm a lefty and seems to me I carried hammer down on a loaded chamber...no ambi safeties then and I didn't trust half-cock....does anyone know for sure if there was a hammer block back then or was that unsafe????


----------



## flugzeug (Dec 9, 2007)

*With the Series 80, Colt added the firing pin block. You could say that it was a bit unsafe to have one up the pipe & hammer down, but it seems that it worked for you.*


----------



## sheepdog (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for the reply...I guess God watches over fools and little children like I've always heard..whew!!!!!


----------

